# 1 long beep, 3 short beeps. No signal.



## Biggy1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have AMI BIOS and I looked up the meaning of this, it means I have bad RAM. I tried all combinations and even tried different RAM that works on another computer and still no luck. The RAM is used is supported by my motherboard. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem other than buying a new motherboard? My motherboard is a M2R32-MVP, and I am using CorSair DDR2 800 RAM (1.8V). I tried 667 RAM(1.8V), and there was no luck with that either.
Thanks


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

Try running the ram at higher voltages FIRST, 2.2 volts is what works for my ram, nothing less!  Run Memtest if problem is not resolved.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

I had the same thing once... Volted the ram upto 2.1 and worked like a charm


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

boot the system with one stick of ram, then manually set voltages and timings.

I dont know that motherboard model, but if its an AMD the memory controller is inside the CPU - so an unsupported CPU (or a faulty one) can also cause the memory beeps.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Couldn't of worded that better myself Mussels... (obviously) haha.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2009)

1 long and 3 short = mem issue.  clear bios and reseat the mem and then try.

only long beep means the cpu went south.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

suraswami... Did you read the opening post? 

He knows he has a problem with the memory.


----------



## inf3rno (Mar 19, 2009)

The kind of beeps are related to the memory, try 1 module at a time or swap the modules. Keep memory setting at auto.

Note: I think beep signals may differ from manufacturers to manufacturers of BIOS.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you guys not seeing what i see in the opening post???? He knows it's a mem issue, Mussels & PVT has already told him what he should do... have a little paitiance... lets see what he has to report back with shall we


----------



## inf3rno (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry dexter, sorry for being impatient. By the way Nintendo is on the right place.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, i was a little tired n kept seeing the similar post everywhere.  So i thought i would just save you n a few others from repeating even more 

Yen Nintendo is the right place... on the back end of things... haha.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> suraswami... Did you read the opening post?
> 
> He knows he has a problem with the memory.



Dude, did u read mine correctly?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, sorry, you did tell him to clear his bios 

Which if it is a mem issue (not enough Voltage) then Bios should be reset and then on the first boot after the reset get straight into Bios n then change the voltage. 

Some people do usully have a stick of ram for things like this - they'd simply put the stick that they know will work at stock into the machine then change the settings, but i've found just resetting the Bios and going straight into bios works for me


----------



## G@dn!q (Mar 19, 2009)

@ Biggy1337
My mobo is also Asus with AMI bios and the usur manual said: "1long - 3 short beeps - No VGA detected". I've faced the same problem couple of times and always was the VGA. Maybe it loosen itself. Try to push it gently to the PCI-E slot and check the power cables. It works fine for me all the time. Or try other VGA if you have.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

I've just looked it up aswel,

1  Short Beep  	One beep is good! Everything is ok, that is if you see things on the screen. If you don't see anything, check your monitor and video card first. Is everything connected? If they seem fine, your motherboard has some bad chips on it. First reset the SIMM's and reboot. If it does the same thing, one of the memory chips on the motherboard are bad, and you most likely need to get another motherboard since these chips are soldered on.

2 Short Beeps 	 Your computer has memory problems. First check video. If video is working, you'll see an error message. If not, you have a parity error in your first 64K of memory. First check your SIMM's. Reseat them and reboot. If this doesn't do it, the memory chips may be bad. You can try switching the first and second banks memory chips. First banks are the memory banks that your CPU finds its first 64K of base memory in. You'll need to consult your manual to see which bank is first. If all your memory tests good, you probably need to buy another motherboard. 

3 Short Beeps 	Basically the same thing as 2 beeps. Follow that diagnosis above. 

4 Short Beeps 	Basically the same thing as 2 beeps. Follow that diagnosis above. It could also be a bad timer 

5 Short Beeps 	Your motherboard is complaining. Try reseating the memory and rebooting. If that doesn't help, you should consider another motherboard. You could probably get away with just replacing the CPU, but that's not too cost-effective. Its just time to upgrade! 

6 Short Beeps 	The chip on your motherboard that controls your keyboard (A20 gate) isn't working. First try another keyboard. If it doesn't help, reseat the chip that controls the keyboard, if it isn't soldered in. If it still beeps, replace the chip if possible. Replace the motherboard if it is soldered in. 

7 Short Beeps 	Your CPU broke overnight. Its no good. Either replace the CPU, or buy another motherboard. 

8 Short Beeps 	Your video card isn't working. Make sure it is seated well in the bus. If it still beeps, either the whole card is bad or the memory on it is. Best bet is to install another video card. 

9 Short Beeps 	Your BIOS is bad. Reseat or Replace the BIOS. 

10 Short Beeps 	Your problem lies deep inside the CMOS. All chips associated with the CMOS will likely have to be replaced. Your best bet is to get a new motherboard.

11 Short Beeps 	Your problem is in the Cache Memory chips on the motherboard. Reseat or Replace these chips.

*1 Long, 3 Short Beeps 	You've probably just added memory to the motherboard since this is a conventional or extended memory failure. Generally this is caused by a memory chip that is not seated properly. Reseat the memory chips.*

1 Long, 8 Short Beeps 	Display / retrace test failed. Reseat the video card.


----------



## Biggy1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all the information and fast response times. I would have responded faster but I was sleeping lol. 
Anyways I have been trying to fix this problem for a long time. Its very annoying because I can only get to the Bios once. If i don't fix it and I try restarting my computer or turning it off and on, my screen says no signal and even though i am pretty sure my computer turns on I don't get a picture. I have to wait 3+ hours with my computer off before I can turn my computer on again and get a signal. And yes, I have tried clearing my CMOS, and tried to drain the capacitors. Still no luck. I am going to try to force my DDR2 RAM to 1.8V instead of it being auto right now. I will try to force it to 1.9V next if 1.8 doesn't work. I will tell you if that works. ( sorry for the wrong information my ram was 1.8V and not 2.1V, ) 
Thanks again for all of the information


----------



## Biggy1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> @ Biggy1337
> My mobo is also Asus with AMI bios and the usur manual said: "1long - 3 short beeps - No VGA detected". I've faced the same problem couple of times and always was the VGA. Maybe it loosen itself. Try to push it gently to the PCI-E slot and check the power cables. It works fine for me all the time. Or try other VGA if you have.



Thanks for the info, I am really starting to think that is what the problem is.
About a month ago I swapped out my X1650 Pro for my Radon Sapphire X1900 GT.


----------



## Biggy1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I've just looked it up aswel,
> *1 Long, 3 Short Beeps 	You've probably just added memory to the motherboard since this is a conventional or extended memory failure. Generally this is caused by a memory chip that is not seated properly. Reseat the memory chips.*



I have reseated my memory plenty of times and it seems like it works well. I even tried different memory and still no luck. I will have to try and use a program to see if something is wrong with my RAM. If nothing is wrong with the RAM, then will start trying to figure out more problems with my video card.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> ...........
> *1 Long, 3 Short Beeps 	You've probably just added memory to the motherboard since this is a conventional or extended memory failure. Generally this is caused by a memory chip that is not seated properly. Reseat the memory chips.*
> 
> 1 Long, 8 Short Beeps 	Display / retrace test failed. Reseat the video card.



It's a RAM issue, not graphic related. 

I thought you would of noticed that when i backed up your thought about it (notice the highlighted parts above in the quote).

Try the following steps i mentioned before aswel - With the sounds of it your half way there and you know what your doing, So basically once you get into Bios for the first time after Bios reset change the voltage, I don't suggest 1.8v like you said though, It should be fine at 2.0.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Mar 20, 2009)

What PSU to you have? I had similar problems and it was actually related to my PSU. 

Do you have another one lying around?


----------

